# [SOLVED] HP Laserjet pro m401dn



## cimran1 (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi,
Unable to install printer drivers on Win XP 32-Bit (SP3) for HP Laserjet pro m401dn.I downloaded basic drivers & full set up,document attached for referance.

But same printer i tried with Win 7 -32 bit drivers it took by autumatically & its work fine,please advice.

Regards
Imran


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: HP Laserjet pro m401dn*

What error are you seeing or getting during the installation?

Uninstall the HP software/drivers listed in Add and Remove programs, delete the printer (if listed in Settings / Printers and Faxes section), reboot, and start over following the installation instructions provided by HP. The installation process will state what to do step by step, including when to connect and power on the printer.

If you get an error, make a note and report it here. If the installation completes properly, you should get a test print on the printer.


----------



## cimran1 (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: HP Laserjet pro m401dn*

Recent I was facing problem installing HP LaserJet Pro 400 Color M451dn & HP LaserJet 200 color MFP M276 on windows XP +SP3.

I had to do was, with the printer turned on [just power and NOT the USB <> must be disconnected], he had me open the device manager from printer first and then from the printer menu itself, go to services and turn off the "smart install" software

Printer installed smoothly without issues after switch OFF "smart install" from Printer.

Regards
Imran:dance:


----------



## porath (Aug 22, 2014)

sorry for necro, but none of the solutions i found anywhere worked, and i found one that works every time.

install the printer as a *local* printer, and choose tcp/ip port. enter the ip address of the printer manually, and select the driver (use "have disk..." if necessary.) using this method, windows just assumes you know what you're doing and doesn't try to detect the printer in any way during installation. works every time.


----------

